# Good hair brush or comb?



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a furry domestic long haired calico shes 4 months and I would like to have your opinion on the best comb or brush to get rid of long haired furr.

Thank you in advance,
Lili


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll put in my vote for the "ShedMonster". A little pricey, but worth it IMHO. Does a great job, long or short hair. All of our cats prefer it as well. Seems a bit easier on their hide than the " spiker" versions and doesn't seem to pull on the " rats" so much.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

For my persian I use a greyhound comb similar to this: Top Paw&#153 Combs - New Puppy Center - Dog - PetSmart and also a Kong zoom groom similar to this one: KONG ZoomGroom for Cats - Grooming - Cat - PetSmart

My cat didn't like to be groomed (I've only had her since February) but now comes when I get out the comb because she knows she will get a treat after.

The comb is especially good for working out mats.


----------



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

I have only short haired cats (Siamese and DSH), but at least for short hairs I deffinetly recommend something like ZoomGroom. I have a cheap one that works perfectly: I even collect cat hair for spining. You would never guess how much hair a Siamese can shed.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

The greyhound comb posted above is great, I also like combs similar to these:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Safari-Shedding-Comb-Wood-Handle/dp/B0002AQUSE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343342626&sr=8-1&keywords=safari+cat+comb[/ame]

Zoomgrooms are great for SH cats, but you'll get more hair out with a comb on longhaired cats. Regular bath & blow drys will also keep shedding hair to a minimum and prevent any matting. Hope that helps!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I use a brush called the Ejay Rakom on my girls. It's not a traditional brush...it looks like a little rake with comb-like teeth...a little tough to describe but here's a picture.

https://www.thegralencompany.com/Sh...Grooming-Tool-Double-Row/flypage-ask.tpl.html


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you all for all these great ideas  I'm thinking maybe a zoomgroom??


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Zoom Groom in tandem with a greyhound comb, no question. I have long haired cats with delicate coats and that method works the very best for me.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

When I had longhaired cats, I always used a chrome "greyhound"-type comb called a "Peak Pro made in England", with finer tines on one half than the other. Found it much easier to comb out any mats. But if you comb your cat every day or at least alternate days a quick comb-out takes a couple of minutes and you'll never have mats and a lot less loose hair around. This type of comb lasts forever unless you lose it.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

My Bryan generally doesn't like to be brushed. I tried different stuff and so far he is the best behavior during brushing with plastic brush from a dollar store.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to use a furminator but my cats hate it. I only use it about once a month now. My main brush is a ZoomGroom and it rocks.


----------

